# Teaching > Lesson Plans >  Any help please on English literature

## dreamy76

hello,

May I ask about the making of English nation and where can I find more information about, how did the church had control over the life at the time and affected on the formation of English nation. The political and social circumstances that also has influence on the literature.


Many thanks in advance.

----------

